# Savannah Food and Wine Fest



## Rodnboro (Aug 27, 2017)

It's that time again. If anyone wants to make a trip to Savannah, the Food and Wine Fest starts in November. I've attended the "Taste of Savannah" event the last 2 years and it doesn't disappoint. There are events the entire week. If interested, just google Savannah Food and Wine Festival 2017.


----------

